# Has anyone tried that dannon yogurt?



## 16104 (Aug 17, 2005)

It is called activia and supposedly "helps naturally regulate your digestive system". Although the packaging indicates you have to eat it daily for 2 weeks to get the benefit... and it seemed to me to mean to make people more regular, as in constipated people. I bought some but haven't eaten it daily. Also, I am so wary of anything designed to "get things moving" as I have no need of softer, pastier stools. I suppose it is a good sign that marketers/retailers/companies are recognizing tummy/intestinal hardships; makes it all less taboo it seems.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I seen the commerical this morning for it.. Going to pick up some this weekend and give it a try though.


----------



## Catalina (May 17, 2004)

I've been trying the Activia yogurt for a little over 2 weeks and so far haven't had any success, but I'm going to try it for a little longer. Also think I'm going to switch from imodium to lomotil.


----------



## 20235 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am a little leery of trying anything dairy, and I am kind of surprised to find that you people with predominant D-IBS are eating dairy. Anyways, I guess it can work for some people.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Dairy is not a universal trigger. Some people don't have a problem with it. Some people do.I know there are list of "bad for IBS" foods, but there is so much individual variation that they aren't true for every person, but they can help you look at which foods you might try avoiding to see if it makes a differnece for you. Yogurts may be better tolerated than milk as the bacteria in them eat up some of the lactose.K.


----------



## 14108 (Feb 9, 2006)

But--does it have artificial sweetener in it? That is something that can be a big trigger for most people. I can eat yogurt, but not yogurt with aspartame---a lot of the "light" yogurt is sweetened with it. Why not just get a supplement that has all of the same bacterias in it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They aren't selling it as a "Lite" yogurt, it has low fat milk in it and no artificial sweeteners.With yogurt at least you know the bacteria were alive at least fairly recently. Probiotic supplements when tested by an independant lab sometimes have problems that you see in all dietary supplements, in that the quality varies tremendously. Some don't have the species/strain they say they have or don't have any remaining live bacteria. Some of the supplements are very good, but not all of them. Also probitoic supplements often add "prebiotics" which can increase gas for some people.K.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Did any of you in the UK see World in Action programme last week? It investigated the value of these types of yogurt. The tests they carried out showed that it can help digestive problems but as far as increasing energy - nothing at all. It also mentioned that each pot has around two teaspoons of sugar in it.


----------



## DireWeeYah (Sep 27, 2000)

I've tried it; too early to tell.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh.. I just bought it.. without reading the package.. I bought 2 /4 packs... When I got home I decided to try one at lunch... only ate half of one.. didn't want to go whole yet.. not sure how my stomach is going to react... well I started reading the label on the box.... it is to get things moving.. I don't need that... I am taking the calcium to stop from moving.. I went to the Dannon website and yep... that what it is intended for...Should have realized it fromt the name... Activa..... Now I am stuck with 7 containers of yogurt I can't eat.. Oh well, I will take them to work.... someone will eat them....I think I am going to try their low fat low carb one... see how that is tolerated by my system...


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Prudy, not sure I would toss it just yet. I typically have multiple stools a day--not outright D, but definitely not normal--and it seems to take you down to one no matter what type you are.So does the Align [probiotic, different product].You might want to try it carefully and see what happens.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Well I was thinking about that too... as I thought the probotics was to put the proper flora back into the bowel... I could have a movement anywhere from two up to six, which would start out formed and then gradually get to loose by number 3 and loose from that point on....The calcium has gotten it down to 3 maybe 4... mostly formed... I don't want to mess that up... 2 a day would be ideal... I can dream.. I have been able to go shopping lately and not be afraid I have to book it home or use the yuk store bathrooms..I will see what this does to me by tonight.. dairy reacts on my quickly.. so if I do ok.. I may try it every other day and see what comes of it..


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I did the same thing Prudy, went out and bought 2 4 packs of the Activa stuff a few weeks back. It's in the trash can now. I eat the regular Dannon yogurt with pretty good success, minus this past weekend which is not related to eating the yogurt, I'm sure.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I guess its safe to say.. its not worth buying?


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

It did good by me...and I'm not IBS-C, I'm IBS-multiple-formed-stools-a-day, up to 6. Brought it down to 1.


----------



## 14108 (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried it and it hasn't bothered me one bit. I am IBS-D. In fact, it started making me feel a bit better. Hmmm...


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have tried it and I like it I cant say that it has made a difference It is heavier thatn the yogurt I usually eat (Dannon also)I was going to try the prune but I thought that was a bit muchKaren


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I guess tomorrow on my way home from work I will stop by the store and purchase some and give it a try... I like yogurt so it can only help!


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok... I tried it yesterday... I was being cautious as dairy has not been good to me... so far I only noticed a little gas... tummy was rumbling last night a little so got a little worried.. today formed stools.. and feel ok.. So I think I will give the vanilla a try ... I tried the peach but was not fond of the peach bits in it.. I like smooth ....... Now... I hope if this helps people that the stores keep carrying it...and that they keep making it... You know how that goes.. I found it at Walmart.. the other supermarkets did not have it around here...Yet...I have been looking for it for about three weeks... since I first heard of it..


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

im not into this stuff as i dont bellieve it works, you know what ive said about stomach acid and it breaking it down, but i might give the new activia with that bifidus regula somethingorother in it, sounds interesting and anything is worth a try, just i wouldnt go buying those yoghurt drink things so over priced and a load of old tosh IMO


----------



## DireWeeYah (Sep 27, 2000)

With this and other "remedies," you really need to evaluate it for longer than two weeks minimum. We IBS'ers have good days / bad days cycles and that will skew your opinion on whether a particular product is working or not. Having a cup of yogurt and then having bad D later that day is probably jumping the gun on its effectiveness. It is entirely possible you were going to have a bad D day regardless if you ate the yogurt or not. Some folks on Align, for example, were reporting it didn't help for a month or more and then suddenly it began "working." Unless it is clearly causing a sustained negative reaction, I'd try to stick it out for at least a few weeks.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I purchased some and liked it, actually I like yogurt anyways, but I noticed it is thicker than the normal Dannon. But good overall.. IMO!


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I have been trying it every other day... and I like it... I have the vanilla.. and am alternating it with the low carb dannon.. My stomach is tolerating it very well...Now yesterday I took the Activa.. and this morning I woke up...{ like to get my business taken care of before work...} I had a nice healthy good sized formed BM.... now we will see about the rest of the day.... If this is what it gives me... this and the calcium will be answers to prayers.. truly....Only another IBS sufferer would understand that statement...


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

You guys are pretty lucky to have this in your stores--would love to try it, but it hasn't made its way down here just yet, if ever... http://www.activia.com/pdf/Act_scientific_summary.pdf


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I have been eating this for a week... and I am really enjoying it... it isn't bother my IBS... and I note more good sized BM's lately..not thin ones..I am going to stock up on more today.. once the snow lets up here!!!!!


----------



## Gutguy22 (Jul 6, 2004)

Seems to help me as well. No miracle cure, but seems to help reduce frequency.by the way, look how they advertise this stuff in Italy







http://www.contrasto.it/img/12400_img.jpg


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Yogurt usually gives me gas, don't know how I'd react to this product. I am considered D predominant even though my poops are formed, I just poop and poop. Since some are reporting that this helps lower the amounts of Bm's maybe its worth it to give it a try. I'm seeing my gastro today, I think I'll ask her what she thinks about it.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

On Activia for more than 2 weeks, I did notice fewer stools [like you, Nancy, they're formed but a lot of them--max 6 a day, usually at least 3 before it], and I also noticed they weren't thin anymore, but normal size and shape.I went off it 'just in case' to try the Align, and I found the same thign with Align, plus reduction in burping. [However they aren't kidding about having a lot of gas after your body starts 'transitioning' on Align, for a certain period of time! ]


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My gastro hadnt heard of activa. However she had heard of align and is going to mail me some samples. For some reason they arent allowed to keep samples in the office anymore. I may give it a try as pooping so much so often is one of the most bothersome things for me.


----------



## 14108 (Feb 9, 2006)

What is Align? Sorry if someone already asked that


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Align is a pill with a bifidobacterium in it. (different species than is in the Activa yogurt, but same group of bacteria).K


----------



## 18249 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've been eating it every morning for months now. It has no effect on me, but it's nice for a light breakfast.


----------

